# greyscale smokey eye



## mmyaaaa (May 2, 2010)

this is my first tutorial, so bare with me!! let me know what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




---------------------------------

PRODUCTS:
MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Electra, Knight Divine, Print, Cork & Daisychain (discontinued)
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
Sugarpill e/s in Bulletproof 
Revlon Colour Stay liquid liner in blackest black
Makeup Forever Aqua Smokey Lash
Makeup Forever Full Cover in 6
Makeup Forever High Definition Foundation in 117
MAC Select Sheer powder in NC20
Annabelle Eyebrow Pencil in black 
Benefit Hoola Bronzer

1. prime your eyes with a base, i'm using a MAC Paint Pot in Painterly.





2. apply a silver eyeshadow to the inner third/half of your eye, i've mixed MAC's Electra and Knight Divine (Electra is too light, and Knight Divine is too dark for my likings, hence the mixing of the two!)





3. apply a grey eyeshadow to the middle third of your eye, i'm using MAC Print.





4. to achieve a super clean cut line, i apply a piece of tape to my eye. it's easiest to line the edge of the tape up with your bottom lash line ..imagine your lash line continued upward! the trickiest part is just to get both eyes even, after all the majority of people have asymmetrical features. be sure to work the tape between your fingers before applying it, just to de-sticky (is that even a word!?) the tape a bit, no need to rip off your skin!





5. because i want the corner to be extremely dark, i'm going to apply MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack to the outer third, as a base for my black eyeshadow. you're also essentially creating a shape for your shadow, my personal preference is to follow the shape of my natural crease. 





6. apply a black shadow over your base. i'm using Sugarpill's Bulletproof eyeshadow.





7. now that you have the basic eyeshadows down, you want to start blending. the first thing i like to do, is using a clean brush just blend the edge of the eyeshadows together, focusing mainly on the outer corner.





8. using MAC's Print again, i'm going to start blending the outer corner. think of a gradient, you want the colour to slowly "fade". 





9. i find going from grey to skin tone is still a little too harsh. so i mix MAC's Cork and Daisychain to create a colour that's a few shades darker than my skin tone, and blend out. with that said, the colours you use for this step will vary from mine depending on your own skin tone. 





10. this last blending step is something i learnt and have been been doing as of recently. using your face powder, which in my case is MAC select sheer powder, blend it with the colours from the previous step. i never would have thought about doing this, but it does make sense - after all, it'll match the rest of your face perfectly!





11. next, line your top lash line with whatever eyeliner you prefer. i'm using Revlon Color Stay liquid liner in blackest black.





12. remove the tape and clean up any fall-out you might have





13. curl your lashes and apply mascara, i'm using Makeup Forever's Aqua Smokey Lash





14.  apply foundation, i'm using Makeup Forever's High Definition Foundation  and cover-up, i'm using Makeup Forever's Full Cover.

15. pply black liner on your bottom lash line, i'm using MAC's Fluidline in Blacktrack. then, over that apply the same black eyeshadow you used on the outer corner to set the liner.





16. apply mascara to your bottom lashes, again i'm using Makeup Forever's Aqua Smokey Lash





17. fill in your brows if you need to, i use Annabelle's Brow Pencil in black.





18. no photos for these steps but using a light shimmery shadow, highlight your brows, apply your face powder if you use one, and bronzer (blush if you'd like too as well!)

and ta-da! (excuse how pale my face looks on the left, blame it on the flash) & i forgot to take a straight on shot - so the one on the right is an older photo, the only difference is that my brows are much darker. i know this might seem like a lengthy tutorial, but in all honesty this look takes me about 20 minutes from start to finish!


----------



## Odette (May 2, 2010)

Great tut. I love your use of greys.


----------



## vc1079 (May 2, 2010)

Wow your lashes look amazing!


----------



## Stephy171 (May 2, 2010)

i love this look and its really simple too!


----------



## darklocke (May 2, 2010)

Love the look, and I think I'm gonna try it.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (May 3, 2010)

Love this look!


----------



## nursee81 (May 3, 2010)

Love the look and your are gorgeous


----------



## marusia (May 3, 2010)

Loving this tutorial! I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## Spikesmom (May 3, 2010)

Very pretty!!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 3, 2010)

gorgeous look!! thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## mmyaaaa (May 3, 2010)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if any of you try it out, i'd love to see the results!!


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 3, 2010)

It looks so simple and quick, yet pretty! Btw, you're pretty!


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 4, 2010)

Gorgeous! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Soundclash (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial, tried it the other day & loved it.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful look ... Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Miss Lore (May 7, 2010)

pretty


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

soo pretty


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 16, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## phatkat (May 25, 2010)

great smokey look.. love the grey!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   thanks


----------



## Ellen1 (May 26, 2010)

looks really nice. I like the clean line of the tape.


----------



## mmyaaaa (May 27, 2010)

thanks for all the comments!!


----------



## AHautePassion (May 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I love this look =) I have to try it.. and youre gorgeous! =D


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

love the use of tape to create that precise under eye sweep, really stunning.

xxx


----------



## mmitsjojo (Oct 2, 2010)

i love the look & your eyebrows


----------



## CajunFille' (Oct 7, 2010)

Great tut! Give us more! Your directions are easy to follow and the final look is amazing! You're gorgie girlie!


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

you're very pretty...i'm shore every makeup look fits you great


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 13, 2010)

You're very pretty. Amazing tutorial, Thanks!  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 22, 2010)

LOVE this! I have GOT to try the tape trick!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 24, 2010)

love it !!


----------



## AngieM (Sep 6, 2012)

Great tutorial!! Will have to see how well it'll work for my hooded eyes.


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 9, 2012)

so nice!


----------

